
Malware figures out it's running on VMs and refuses to execute - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/23/new_antivirus_trick_dont_write_reports/
======
eyer2016
Wtf. This has existed since forever. Don't people in these large publications
even Google before publishing something

